# Pirates of Emerson 2010 Photos + Review



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Went to this event last night, since was only free night this week and less likely to be super packed. It used to be in my hometown but moved for the first time this year, due to the city buying the land it has been on for the past 18 years (in an industrial park type area).

It took place this year at the county fairgrounds, and had six mazes total plus extra cost games and food booths. Overall, a good time and good value as always (20 bucks for six walkthroughs and walk around characters).

Of the six mazes this year, one was good but lesser than previous years (Pirates of Emerson, the namesake attraction), two were excellent (NightScare Before Christmas and Killbilly Kabin), one was good and very energetic staff but way short (Manimal Lab), one was too dark and totally lame (Dig of the Dead), and one we didn't bother with as it was just a strobe lights-and-chain link fences outdoor maze they have every year.

Some selected photos:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

And a few more:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice. If other people want to go see it where is it located (state, city, website)?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> Nice. If other people want to go see it where is it located (state, city, website)?


Good question, my bad for not including such heh.....Pleasanton, CA, at the Alameda County Fairgrounds.

http://piratesofemerson.com/home.htm


----------

